# for those whom might be concerned



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

The morman church in every state has food storage store's open to the public. Staffed with volunteer's the food comes canned 30 yr shell life at cost. Good way to stock up at a reasonable price. google morman food storage


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

It's true. Mormon canneries are open to non-members. These facilities are fantastic resources for the prepping community at large. Well worth the very minor proselytizing you might have to endure.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And you don't have to be Mormon. I've visited and purchased from the one in Stockton CA as late as last Nov. nice people...treated me very well and I'm not into their faith.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

That's an awesome tip. I'll have to check that out. Thanks!!!


----------

